# Stretch Marks



## bodyafterbabies (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello,

I'm new here so please be kind.

I have stretchmarks that are 4 year old wondering if toning will make them look better or will they look more wrinkled if that makes sense?

Thanks

View attachment 167532


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah losing some body fat will help! Also I reccomend bio oil


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes. Toning up and cocoa butter oil can help


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Are u trying to loose weight or just tighten up?

Loosing weight too quickly will make them worse...so if u are just stick to eating healthy as opposed to skipping/ dropping meals.( I only say this coz I know it's what most women do when they want to loose weight)

I don't know what u mean by 'toning' but sure working out lifting weights and training generally will make U more positive about ur body anyway. Keeping the area moisturized or using bio oil as suggested will help with the appearance and they look less worse if skin is hydrated so drink water!!! Hope this helps


----------



## bodyafterbabies (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello,

Thankyou for your replies.

I am losing weight about 2-3lb a week but want to get rid of my baby belly (they are 4 and 1)

Thanks


----------



## andaluza (Feb 23, 2014)

massaging with certain oils I was told


----------



## Stella (Jan 13, 2015)

bodyafterbabies said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new here so please be kind.
> 
> ...


Try a derma roller, you need to use it faithfully to see good results, it will diminish the appearance, improve skin tone and thickness of the skin as well as help firm the skin and encourage cell renewal.

There are many types or dermal rollers so do some research on the best one for you. You can also you an oil on the area before you use the roller like... emu oil, avocado oil is great too as is vit E oil.

Good luck!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Iv just accepted mine will get worse the bigger i get.

You can use that palmers cocoa stuff that will make your skin more elastically.

Bio oil to help fade but it's messy as fvck


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Bio oil helps


----------



## Monica (Apr 2, 2015)

Also keep your skin hydrated internally. Drink lots of water, eat carrots they are really good for hydrating skin internally. Avoid hot showers, keep your skin moisturised preferably use oil. Blend carrots in a blender and make it like a cream. Apply this cream on affected area. You'll see positive results in one or two weeks.


----------

